# Medical File



## A.O (7 Oct 2005)

Say you never had a family doctor, you've always gone to clinics and just recently got a family doctor. You're not going to have much medical history. So what happens with that? What will Borden say to that? Do you just send them the files from your newly acquired family doctor?


----------



## dearryan (7 Oct 2005)

Why would you be sending your medical files to Borden? the CF physicians assitant conducts their own medical.


----------



## A.O (7 Oct 2005)

Not me personally. The CFRC told me that Borden is where the medical files go.

I'm talking about the medical history that we have to get from our family doctor.. What happens if someone doesn't have any since they had never had a family doctor?


----------



## dearryan (7 Oct 2005)

Ya, the one they do does.


----------



## A.O (7 Oct 2005)

dearryan said:
			
		

> Ya, the one they do does.



Ahh... See I've got this ass backwards.. We give our medical history to the recruitment centre I take it and they make their own files based on that and the physical medical test they give us....

But even still.. What if someone has no documented medical history and has only been to clinics?


----------



## FormerHorseGuard (7 Oct 2005)

do not worry  about it, they will do their own medical testing and exam. very  seldom will they contact your personal docor unless they find something serious wrong.
you will more then likely  answer some questions ona  form and some the army docotor during your examine. if you are worried about it ask at the CFRC


----------



## A.O (7 Oct 2005)

I appreciate the quick answers fellas... I've had this all wrong for quite some time now.. I was always under the impression that we had to go to our Doctor and have all of our medical history printed off and brought to them and that.... Thanks for setting me straight guys.


----------



## dearryan (7 Oct 2005)

Ok....

when you go in for your "medical" the physicians assistant will administer several tests including an eye exam, hearing ,pee in a cup, you strip down and walk around a bit...etc. He/she will ask you a series of medical history questions, you answer these questions truthfully. From that your medical is sent to Borden or wherever it goes. To the best of my knowledge the CF not access your medical history from some health Canada database. If so I  sure didn't sign that release. You definitely don't bring your history with you to the review. There are loads of threads going into much more detail on this matter.

Cool?

Ryan


----------



## A.O (7 Oct 2005)

Perfect. Thanks again man.


----------



## MysticLies (7 Oct 2005)

I would however really recommend you bring your immunization records, just incase you don't fell like taking a shot that you arleady took


----------



## dearryan (7 Oct 2005)

Mysticlies,

Do you mean to BMQ or your medical reveiw at the time of recruitment?


----------



## MysticLies (8 Oct 2005)

you should bring it with you to BMQ


----------



## dearryan (8 Oct 2005)

I was having dinner at my girlfriends...and her mom (public health nurse) finds out that I didn't have a Hep A,B  vaccination....so I got one while I was eating my lasagna. So thanks I rather not have one again. ;D


----------

